# Best ring light?



## Lightsped (Sep 27, 2014)

I am considering a ring light for macro. Bodies are D3100, D7000, and D800. Primary lens would be 105mm F2.8 which I believe is a 62mm filter size.

Which is the best of the affordable ring lights? Primary use would be for insects.

Thanks


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 27, 2014)

Having used a light ring in the beginning of my Macro venture, I would try and steer you away from a light ring, specially a budget one. I would recommend a $7, 6"x8" soft box on a off camera speed lite. I will attempt to get some photos of my set up.

Here's a few ideas from one of the best Macro photographers out there
My Macro Rig - Then and Now        |        Up Close with Nature

Or, at least something like an O-Flash flash ring to go on a speed lite if you just like the convenience. I've tried that too and I'm still happiest with the 6x8 SB set up.


----------



## Lightsped (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I had never seen a O-Flash before. Just curious, but exactly why are light rings such a bad idea for insect shooting outdoors?


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 27, 2014)

Lightsped said:


> Thanks for the info. I had never seen a O-Flash before. Just curious, but exactly why are light rings such a bad idea for insect shooting outdoors?



I am no expert but, I will share what I do know.

Unless you spend more money, ring lights are generally under powered. A decent speed light allows shorter duration flash to help freeze any movement from you or your subject. Lots of diffusion options with a speed light.

Ring lights are mounted in one position which may cause subjects to look kinda flat. Any reflections or catch light will come out as a distinct ring, such as a jumping spider's eyes. It can also be tricky to diffuse the light from a ring.

a ring light works just fine for lots of people. It is convenient for sure. It's just that the macro photographers I shoot with have already evolved so I don't have to.

I have both, a ring light and O-Flash that never see the light of day because, while the results were good with them, I wanted better so, I emulated what some of the really good macro photographers were doing....

Hopefully, some of the more accomplished/experienced Macro guys like Orion will chime in here.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 27, 2014)

orionmystery has posted his setup before.

Awesome Spiders | Photography Forum

the lighting of his bugs/reptiles is always nice.


----------

